# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Обнуляются настройки BIOS после выкл ПК

## snip12

Здраствуйте!Прошу помощи. Материнская плата ASUS p4p800-x Обнуляются настройки BIOS, после отключения из сети, при запуске появляется: CMOS Settings Wrong     CMOS Date/Time Not Set  и так каждый раз. Замена батарейки ничего не дала. Кондеров вспухших нет. Что посоветуете для решения?

----------


## Cheechako

Для начала - таки проверить контакты батарейки и все прочие перемычки/контакты.

----------


## snip12

Спасибо.Проблема решилась, еще раз поменял батарейку на новую (мало ли), подогнул контакты в гнезде батарейки, проверил и почистил контакты отвечающие за Clear Bios. Ночь простоял без питания, и на утро при включении настройки не сбились!!!:D

----------


## Nasyab2

У меня такая же пролема (МП тоже П4П800-Х), все перепробовал (менял батарейку зачищал\подгибал контакты бесполезно).

----------


## Микола

У меня такая же проблема (МП тоже П4П800-Х), все перепробовал (менял батарейку зачищал\подгибал контакты бесполезно).[/quote]

Есть вариант что биос от батарейки просто не питается т.к. где-то повреждена дорожка питания между батарейкой и биосом

----------


## Cheechako

Попалась интересная информация: "Разрушение информации в CMOS может быть вызвано не только батарейкой....требуется ремонт блока питания и его настройка."
Пропущенная часть (как и вся статья) предполагает некоторые познания в электронике, потому и не приведена :D

----------

